# 1989 240SX with 92 300ZX TT motor for sale



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

89 240SX with 92 300ZXTT motor and transmission. 3 puck metallic clutch, Front Mount Single Turbonetics Intercooler. Q45 Automatic Rear Diff.

Electromotive Tec2 and D.I.S 4 MSD. Custom built Intake with 1 throttle body. (74mm). 

Serious inquiries only. Ask for DOC. This car is in Brooklyn NYC.
718-209-2259

or

917-589-7266


----------

